# employment - tree climber wanted



## weekendtreework (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't let the name fool you (weekend treework)! I run a small very successful tree company in the Connecticut area and do my best to work during the week and not the weekends! I am seeking an experienced tree climber for year round work. Capable and responsible individual wanted, possible housing opportunity as well. Please email me at [email protected] or at my business line 860-844-8250.


----------

